# Soaking rattlings antlers & sizing



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive heard alot about soaking antlers in water to change the pitch of the antlers, is it a greater advantage. I think they would be louder if they were dry, but may not sound as realistic. Also does rattling with a bigger rack scare off littler bucks, what about using one side of a smaller rack with another big rack.?


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

I have soaked my antlers before and the tone changed dramatically. The sound is a lot softer sounding instead of clangy. It almost sounded as if the antlers were covered with a thin fabric.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

An article in Bowhunter magazine (back in the early 1980's) described a more permanent solution. Cut about an inch off the end of each tine. This gives you a small flat surface. Use a 1/8 inch drill bit and drill holes about two inches deep in each tine. This is supposed to give a more realistic tone. It does change some, but I have not witnessed enough bucks close up to tell you if it is more realistic or not. However, I still use a nice large 4X4 set that I shot many years ago and prepared this way.

I also cut the brow tines off because I kept smacking my thumbs with them.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

No smacking thumbs at all if you just use Mule Deer antlers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You have no idea how talented I am. I could smack my thumbs with mule deer antlers too.


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

You dont need to soak them...I do prefer a heavyer set over thiner antlers...I also cut the brows off...


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

What are some thoughts on rattling early season. Ive heard tapping antlers lightly early season can be effective, but have yet to try. Yesterday I was out scouting and already saw a couple bucks sparring a little.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally I love rattling lightly in the early season. Using a few soft grunts also can be effective. Just tinkle as if you were sparring. 3 years back I shot a 5x5 in September after a light rattling sequence. He came across the bean field on a string.


----------

